# Burmese eggs



## bret1789 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi all my granite het albino burmese python has had her eggs today. she has had 6 slugs and 49 good eggs which i have put in the incubator and candled them all and there all seem to be healthy.
I cant believe how a 10-11 foot burmese can have so many eggs. i will get pics up later.

thanks


----------



## ianb (Dec 1, 2007)

well done you and well done her


----------



## James (Aug 18, 2007)

oo nice


----------



## bret1789 (Aug 2, 2008)

i was def not expecting 49 good eggs it took her from around 5am till about 3pm i was falling asleep lol but it was def worth it 
I only set up for 36 eggs as i thought she would only have about 30 at most how wrong was i lol.
Also she had her eggs on day 27 after ovulation shed not the normal 30 days, i emailed bob clark today and he was surprised she was having eggs this time of year, 
Anyway fingers crossed all goes well.

thanks


----------



## brndn16 (Jan 11, 2008)

Congrat's that's alot of eggs how big's your incubator?


----------



## bret1789 (Aug 2, 2008)

hi i have got a standard fridge and a poly box sex up, i had to set the poly box up asap lol i did not think she was gonna have more than 36.


----------



## Nick666 (Jun 13, 2008)

is both parents granite het albino


----------



## brndn16 (Jan 11, 2008)

Pleasant surprise but that’s a lot of baby burm’s any idea what your gonna with them all?


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

brndn16 said:


> Pleasant surprise but that’s a lot of baby burm’s any idea what your gonna with them all?


Could always donate them all to me :2thumb:


----------



## bret1789 (Aug 2, 2008)

the mom is granite het albino and dad is albino.


----------



## bret1789 (Aug 2, 2008)

heres a couple of pics sorry for quality. the ball in the pic is about the size of a tennis ball. hope you all enjoy. i have 3 containers with eggs in about the same in each


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

luvly jubly:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

49! Wow!! Congrats! Best of luck with them!!


----------



## bret1789 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi all i just checked all the eggs and they are doing great will keep you all posted.

thanks


----------



## gargoylejohn (Jun 28, 2008)

wow, congratz on the eggs, didnt realise how many they had at a time, when are these due to hatch?


----------



## bret1789 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi all,

just to let you know all the eggs are doing great only about 14 days left now till they hatch. i have candled them all and there is alot of fetus movement which is really cool to watch.


i have made the racking system which i will post some pics of later.


----------



## bret1789 (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

i carnt wait to see the babies.i really think we have gotta get a bigger rack for when hunny drops her eggs.send me a pic bret as soon as they hatch.i carnt wait to get my little one lol.


----------



## RICHARD OWEN (Oct 30, 2008)

well done and good luck mind your fingers fiesty when babies lol :2thumb:


----------



## bret1789 (Aug 2, 2008)

hi all only about 10 days left now, the eggs are dipping now and all is going well.


----------



## Pieluvspooh (May 11, 2008)

I can't believe how excited I am over someone else's eggs! :lol2: I reckon its cos I followed the posts since the breeding and that a Burm is on my 'to get when have own house' list and don't think I've ever seen newly hatched ones before!:blush:


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

Your babies must be due anytime now right?

Don't forget to post piccies :2thumb:


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

anything happened yet mate????


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

o how exsiting


----------



## Quality_Snakes (May 7, 2008)

I think 6 or more days still, we are at day 54, I never had a burm clutch hatched earlier than 60th day


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

hiya mate,any news yet.She must be ready to burst.Have u checked the thread shes a celab we got ppl from italy checking her progress :lol2::lol2:.carnt wait to see the pics of the babies.speak soon cath:2thumb:


----------



## Quality_Snakes (May 7, 2008)

just to share infos, on maternal incubation I had hatchlings at day 60. on artificial ona had them at day 67.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

From the clutch I got this year 1 egg was in the incubator which she rejected, the rest were left with her.
The 1 in the incubator was the first to hatch.


----------



## Jake201 (Mar 26, 2008)

weres the pics ??? lol!


----------



## cbmark (Feb 23, 2008)

only just seen this thread thats a good size clutch and sounds like there doing well :notworthy:


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

hpe they hatch well


----------

